# Cub Cadet Project.



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

hi,

I have a (late 19s) Cub Cadet 1942, it was grandfathers before he died, and since its fallen into disrepair. I'd like to get it running and find a plow and 3 point hitch for it, so it will be use full again. As I'm a novice in tractors I'm going to need some help, I'm bringing her home from storage tomorrow, it needs a new battery and I'm not sure what else yet. Do you guys have any idea where I could get the addon's mentioned above.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

google search's are good thing's.

http://www.farmcollector.com/Tractors/Cub-Cadet-Restoration-A-21st-century-odyssey.aspx

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/cub-cadet-l-g/
sub cub cadet forum.

I'd start with those and go from there.

good luck

sublime out.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

www.mytractorforum.com


----------



## shtuk (Sep 7, 2008)

These guys make a bunch of parts that may fit your tractor. The link for the home page is at the bottom of this page. 
http://www.xtrememotorworks.com/Cub Cadet 4x4.htm


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks guys, if theres interest, shes running again. and is actually a 1642 (thank you dislexia). The battery turned out to not be the issue, and instead of letting me bring her home, my mother had her sent to the dealer were my grand father had had all the service work done. The only bummer there is that I don't get the experience of fixing it myself. And we still have the wrong battery in it in the sence that it doesn't sit in the mounts but it works fine for now. I plan on bringing it home in about a week. 

My family still insists (after 3 years of looking) that there is a blade for it around somewhere, but I personally am not convinced.

I've taken the John Deere out a couple times and it has prooven itself I climbed to the highest point in the county with it, for no other reason then poops and giggles. It climbed the hills without strain. I tested the PTO the other day, and after a bit of comotion I noticed the belt had fallen out behind me in the street, but I checked and the and the wheel on the bottom of the block that turns the belt was spinning. So once reattached she should mow.

Plans are still undetermined due to funds, I'd let to get both of them plowing or blowing by winter but I also have truck payments to make.


----------

